# troppo difficile.



## LDS (9 Novembre 2008)

Ragazzi, domani mattina ho il treno alle 10:45. Mi manca già tanto. Ieri mi ha detto che mi ama e che non ci perderemo perchè siamo troppo uniti. Mi ha regalato un disco bellissimo che terrò con me come se fosse d'oro. 
Le ho chiesto di cambiare vita, di mandare all'aria tutto quello che ha per stare con me. Io posso cambiargliela la vita e voglio farlo.
Mi ha risposto:- Troppo difficile-. 
Io aspetto. Non riesco a togliermi il visino triste e abbattuto che aveva ieri quando le ho detto all'orecchio: amore mio, ti amo; non ti voglio perdere.
Santa pazienza che difficile situazione.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Ragazzi, domani mattina ho il treno alle 10:45. Mi manca già tanto. Ieri mi ha detto che mi ama e che non ci perderemo perchè siamo troppo uniti. Mi ha regalato un disco bellissimo che terrò con me come se fosse d'oro.
> Le ho chiesto di cambiare vita, di mandare all'aria tutto quello che ha per stare con me. Io posso cambiargliela la vita e voglio farlo.
> Mi ha risposto:- Troppo difficile-.
> Io aspetto. Non riesco a togliermi il visino triste e abbattuto che aveva ieri quando le ho detto all'orecchio: amore mio, ti amo; non ti voglio perdere.
> Santa pazienza che difficile situazione.



tranquillo lds, appena lei si stancherà, la situazione difficile non esisterà più


----------



## LDS (9 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> tranquillo lds, appena lei si stancherà, la situazione difficile non esisterà più


ma mi volete tutti male qua dentro.

Perchè si deve stancare di me? Fin dal primo post mi avete tempestato dicendo che non funziona, che sono cose che non vanno, che mi fa solo del male, che mi usa, mi sfrutta, che è una poco di buono, che gioca con un ragazzino. Però sono passati mesi e siamo innamorati. 

Sono solo io che vedo quello che non c'è?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> ma mi volete tutti male qua dentro.
> 
> Perchè si deve stancare di me? Fin dal primo post mi avete tempestato dicendo che non funziona, che sono cose che non vanno, che mi fa solo del male, che mi usa, mi sfrutta, che è una poco di buono, che gioca con un ragazzino. Però sono passati mesi e siamo innamorati.
> 
> Sono solo io che vedo quello che non c'è?


ma no lds, non ti vogliamo male.
siamo solo più obiettivi di te.
guardati attorno (e non mi riferisco solo al forum, anzi...), non ci vuole uno scienziato per capire che la maggior parte delle storie come la tua, finiscono esattamente al contrario di come tu vorresti.
poi per carità, ci sono quelle che vanno come dici tu, ma tra vedere e non vedere, ti prepariamo al peggio


----------



## LDS (9 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma no lds, non ti vogliamo male.
> siamo solo più obiettivi di te.
> guardati attorno (e non mi riferisco solo al forum, anzi...), non ci vuole uno scienziato per capire che la maggior parte delle storie come la tua, finiscono esattamente al contrario di come tu vorresti.
> poi per carità, ci sono quelle che vanno come dici tu, ma tra vedere e non vedere, ti prepariamo al peggio


ma io i suoi occhi li ho visti, le sue lacrime anche. Il suo amore, il suo respiro su di me, le sue carezze, la sua dolcezza. Queste cose sono vere e ci sono. 
Ma io, questo è vero, non sono obiettivo. 
Non guardo più nemmeno le altre donne per la strada e mi sembrano tutte brutte perchè lei è la mia principessa.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> ma io i suoi occhi li ho visti, le sue lacrime anche. Il suo amore, il suo respiro su di me, le sue carezze, la sua dolcezza. Queste cose sono vere e ci sono.
> Ma io, questo è vero, non sono obiettivo.
> Non guardo più nemmeno le altre donne per la strada e mi sembrano tutte brutte perchè lei è la mia principessa.


ti credo. non sostengo che lei finga. ma per una qualche ragione, sono cose che poi si tendono a dimenticare. non chiedermi perché, non lo so.


----------



## Old Italia1 (9 Novembre 2008)

imperterrito continuo.........
chiedi a lei di mollare tutto per te e poi tieni legata la tua ragazza (poveraccia)?  

	
	
		
		
	


	








dimmi che non leggo tutto e che hai già scritto da qualche parte che l'hai mollata...


----------



## Fedifrago (9 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Ragazzi, domani mattina ho il treno alle 10:45. Mi manca già tanto. Ieri mi ha detto che mi ama e che non ci perderemo perchè siamo troppo uniti. Mi ha regalato un disco bellissimo che terrò con me come se fosse d'oro.
> Le ho chiesto di cambiare vita, di mandare all'aria tutto quello che ha per stare con me. Io posso cambiargliela la vita e voglio farlo.
> Mi ha risposto:- Troppo difficile-.
> Io aspetto. Non riesco a togliermi il visino triste e abbattuto che aveva ieri quando le ho detto all'orecchio: amore mio, ti amo; non ti voglio perdere.
> Santa pazienza che difficile situazione.





Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> ma mi volete tutti male qua dentro.
> 
> Perchè si deve stancare di me? Fin dal primo post mi avete tempestato dicendo che non funziona, che sono cose che non vanno, che mi fa solo del male, che mi usa, mi sfrutta, che è una poco di buono, che gioca con un ragazzino. Però sono passati mesi e siamo innamorati.
> 
> Sono solo io che vedo quello che non c'è?


Guardiamo i fatti "oggettivi" visti dalla sua parte?

Tu sei molto più giovane di lei

Hai poche pretese (fino ad oggi)

Può continuare la sua vita agiata senza problemi

Chi glielo fa fare di lasciarti? 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Ora mettiamo i vari segnali che hai colto ma che poi hai accantonato perchè non molto coincidenti con l'illusione della "principessina":

- Aveva detto che eri il primo con cui tradiva (poi si è rivelato falso)
- Poco tempo fa ti ha CHIARAMENTE detto (ricordi il post che hai aperto dove ti sei ammutolito al telefono?) che la sua vita è quella che fa ora e non ha in mente di cambiare...sai...i parenti...la società..etc etc BALLE!
- Anche ora ti conferma che è "dfficile" (ovvero non lo farà MAI!)

Lasciatelo dire da chi ci è già passato e sarebbe stato disposto a mollare moglie e figlie (e in parte l'ha fatto) per una "principessa" così: se non lo fanno all'apice del coinvolgimento...non lo faranno mai più!

Vuoi far la prova? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





MOLLALA! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





SPARISCI DAVVERO, ora che ti può anche venir facilitato dalla tua dipartita...vedrai quanto si dispererà...per quanto ti cercherà...quanto è inossidabile quell'ammmmoreeee.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Poi vuoi continuare a raccontartela? Liberissimo di farlo, come ognuno è libero di scegliersi la corda con cui impiccarsi!


----------



## Verena67 (9 Novembre 2008)

FEDY NON POTEVA DIRLO MEGLIO!


----------



## Fedifrago (9 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> FEDY NON POTEVA DIRLO MEGLIO!


 
Mica me le son smazzate sulla mia pelle per nulla eh!


----------



## LDS (9 Novembre 2008)

Ma io non voglio sparire, io non voglio rinunciare a lei, non posso farlo. Sono troppo innamorato, la amo troppo. Non ho bisogno di fare giochetti subdoli per dimostrare a me stesso e a lei che quello che abbiamo noi è grande e bello.

Fammi il nome di una sola donna che sbandiera ai quattro venti di aver già tradito suo marito. Conosco il suo passato perchè è stato lei a raccontarmelo. Si è creata una stabilità e uno stile di vita che la lega a dove sta adesso. Gliela rompo la monotonia in cui vive, le stravolgo la vita. Farò tutto quello che posso per stare con lei, se alla fine non ci riuscirò almeno avrò fatto tutto quello che potevo fare per stare insieme. 
Che senso ha allontanarsi da una persona che ami solo per vedere se sta male e soffre?


----------



## Fedifrago (9 Novembre 2008)

*Non c'è peggior sordo....*



Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Ma io non voglio sparire, io non voglio rinunciare a lei, non posso farlo. Sono troppo innamorato, la amo troppo. Non ho bisogno di fare giochetti subdoli per dimostrare a me stesso e a lei che quello che abbiamo noi è grande e bello.
> 
> Fammi il nome di una sola donna che sbandiera ai quattro venti di aver già tradito suo marito. Conosco il suo passato perchè è stato lei a raccontarmelo. Si è creata una stabilità e uno stile di vita che la lega a dove sta adesso. *Gliela rompo la monotonia in cui vive*, le stravolgo la vita. Farò tutto quello che posso per stare con lei, se alla fine non ci riuscirò almeno avrò fatto tutto quello che potevo fare per stare insieme.
> Che senso ha allontanarsi da una persona che ami solo per vedere se sta male e soffre?


Son d'accordo solo su questo...il resto...te lo farai raccontare dal tempo!


----------



## LDS (9 Novembre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Son d'accordo solo su questo...il resto...te lo farai raccontare dal tempo!


ma guarda io la capisco sai. Non è mica semplice affrontare quello che stiamo facendo noi. Mi impegnerò per farle vedere che anche se non ho 35 anni posso darle quello di cui ha bisogno e costruirle una vita che non immagina.
Ci vuole tempo e pazienza, ma io voglio stare con lei e ho tutto il tempo del mondo.


----------



## Mari' (9 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Ma io non voglio sparire, io non voglio rinunciare a lei, non posso farlo. Sono troppo innamorato, la amo troppo. Non ho bisogno di fare giochetti subdoli per dimostrare a me stesso e a lei che quello che abbiamo noi è grande e bello.
> 
> Fammi il nome di una sola donna che sbandiera ai quattro venti di aver già tradito suo marito. Conosco il suo passato perchè è stato lei a raccontarmelo. Si è creata una stabilità e uno stile di vita che la lega a dove sta adesso. Gliela rompo la monotonia in cui vive, le stravolgo la vita. Farò tutto quello che posso per stare con lei, se alla fine non ci riuscirò almeno avrò fatto tutto quello che potevo fare per stare insieme.
> Che senso ha allontanarsi da una persona che ami solo per vedere se sta male e soffre?


Allora fai la persona seria, per primo lascia la tua ragazza perche' con te ha solo da soffrire e perdere tempo ... e' giusto che tu decida per te, ma non e' giusto tenere come riserva una ragazza che chissa quali cose sogna per il suo avvenire.


----------



## LDS (9 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Allora fai la persona seria, per primo lascia la tua ragazza perche' con te ha solo da soffrire e perdere tempo ... e' giusto che tu decida per te, ma non e' giusto tenere come riserva una ragazza che chissa quali cose sogna per il suo avvenire.


questi due mesi lontani mi servono anche per questo.


----------



## Mari' (9 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> questi due mesi lontani mi servono anche per questo.


Sarebbe?


----------



## LDS (9 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Sarebbe?


sono 2 mesi in cui lavorerò e studierò per 20 ore al giorno e avrò tempo solo per me stesso. Tornando a casa gennaio prenderò una decisione.


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> sono 2 mesi in cui lavorerò e studierò per 20 ore al giorno e avrò tempo solo per me stesso. Tornando a casa gennaio prenderò una decisione.


e me lo auguro cazz0!!
basta con ste mezze storie. Non sei più un bambino.
E' ora che tu inizi a chiamare le cose col loro vero nome e che ti assuma le tue responsabilità.
Usa bene questi due mesi


----------



## Fedifrago (9 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> e me lo auguro cazz0!!
> basta con ste mezze storie. Non sei più un bambino.
> E' ora che tu inizi a chiamare le cose col loro vero nome e che ti assuma le tue responsabilità.
> Usa bene questi due mesi


 
Secondo me li userà bene anche la principessa... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Lds...tu hai tutto il tempo che vuoi...ma la tua principessa, se non te ne sei ancora accorto....NO!


----------



## Mari' (9 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> sono 2 mesi in cui lavorerò e studierò per 20 ore al giorno e avrò tempo solo per me stesso. Tornando a casa gennaio prenderò una decisione.


AH ... perche' tu stai ancora al decidersi sulla tua ragazza, ma lo sai che non e' bello/nobile cio' che stai facendo alle spalle della tua ragazza?

Scusa eh, ma sei un gran fetente ... forse vi meritate appunto per questo aspetto tu e la tua amante.


----------



## Old alesera (9 Novembre 2008)

io non dico nulla sennò Uno poi mi rompe i maroni


----------



## Old sperella (9 Novembre 2008)

Forse questa sarà la volta buona che lascerai la fidanzata , piangerai per l'amante che nel frattempo ti dimenticherà , e finalmente ti riprenderai riacquistando la correttezza che hai scordato da qualche parte in questi mesi !
Buona permanenza


----------



## LDS (9 Novembre 2008)

si possono amare due donne contemporaneamente. ne sono convinto.


----------



## Old alesera (9 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> si possono amare due donne contemporaneamente. ne sono convinto.



ma se la tua ragazza "amasse"te e un altro, saresti felice, ti piacerebbe?


----------



## Mari' (9 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> si possono amare due donne contemporaneamente. ne sono convinto.


ma va va ... Amore e' esclusivita', il cuore non e' un mandarino: ad ugnuna uno spicchio  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... tu l'Amore non l'hai incontrato ancora, e chissa' se lo incontrerai.


----------



## LDS (9 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> ma se la tua ragazza "amasse"te e un altro, saresti felice, ti piacerebbe?


può capitare che uno si sbandi, siamo fatti di carne ed ossa, mica di spirito. Certo che non mi piacerebbe, ma può succedere. E' nella normalità dell'essere umano. Solo che voi lo demonizzate come se fosse il diavolo.


----------



## Mari' (9 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> ma se la tua ragazza "amasse"te e un altro, saresti felice, ti piacerebbe?


EH?


----------



## LDS (9 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ma va va ... Amore e' esclusivita', il cuore non e' un mandarino: ad ugnuna uno spicchio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


è così ampio lo spettro di possibilità che ha la parola amore che la tua presunzione è esacerbante.


----------



## Mari' (9 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> può capitare che uno si sbandi, siamo fatti di carne ed ossa, mica di spirito. Certo che non mi piacerebbe, ma può succedere. E' nella normalità dell'essere umano. Solo che voi lo demonizzate come se fosse il diavolo.


Tu sei solo un feroce egoista, pensi solo i ca-zzi tuoi sciusciu'.


----------



## Mari' (9 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> è così ampio lo spettro di possibilità che ha la parola amore che la tua presunzione è esacerbante.


Ragazzo vai con dios ... ti auguro ogni bene perche' sei tanto giovane.


----------



## LDS (9 Novembre 2008)

qua dentro è piano di anime candide e pure. Io sono un demonio allora. E belzebù in paradiso non ci sta bene.


----------



## Old alesera (9 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> può capitare che uno si sbandi, siamo fatti di carne ed ossa, mica di spirito. Certo che non mi piacerebbe, ma può succedere. E' nella normalità dell'essere umano. Solo che voi lo demonizzate come se fosse il diavolo.



ripeto anzi lo dico per l'ultima volta ma penso che tu sia abbastanza intelligente da saperlo poi evietrò altri commenti tanto mi pare superfluo:

voi 2 non vi comportate bene, il vostro "amore" è egoismo e male per altre 2 persone che NON MERITANO tutto questo

poi vedi te ogni altro mio commento è superfluo.


----------



## Mari' (9 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> qua dentro è piano di anime candide e pure. Io sono un demonio allora. E belzebù in paradiso non ci sta bene.



Perche' rispondi cosi? ... lo sai che non e' vero  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  qua dentro e' pieno di donne ed uomini che hanno sofferto e fatto soffrire.


----------



## Old alesera (9 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> qua dentro è piano di anime candide e pure. Io sono un demonio allora. E belzebù in paradiso non ci sta bene.



no anzi io di cazzate ne ho fatte più di te ma se stai su un forum e scrivi certe cose vuoi che ti si dica che sei un grande? perchè manca UNO DI NOI altrimenti avevi i rinforzi

se non ti piace come la pensa la gente di qui nessuno ti obbliga a scrivere no?


----------



## Old sperella (9 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> qua dentro è piano di anime candide e pure. Io sono un demonio allora. E belzebù in paradiso non ci sta bene.


si vabbè , qua al massimo abbiamo la stella cometa e il bambinello !
Scusa eh , ma se tu leggessi la storia di qualcuno e ti sembrasse che quel qualcuno fa delle cazzate , glielo diresti ? Sono pareri Lds , poi tu sei libero di fare / non fare , ma non sentirti incompreso !


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> qua dentro è piano di anime candide e pure. Io sono un demonio allora. E belzebù in paradiso non ci sta bene.


una domanda sola: se la tua ragazza ti molasse per un motivo qualunque come staresti?

sii sincero..la risposta serve a te e non a me.


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Novembre 2008)

poi ne seguirà una seconda.


----------



## LDS (9 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> no anzi io di cazzate ne ho fatte più di te ma se stai su un forum e scrivi certe cose vuoi che ti si dica che sei un grande? perchè manca UNO DI NOI altrimenti avevi i rinforzi
> 
> se non ti piace come la pensa la gente di qui nessuno ti obbliga a scrivere no?


no, non hai capito. Probabilmente rispondo così solo perchè ho paura di andare via. io sono davvero innamorato di questa donna. Io sento dentro di me che fra di noi può funzionare. Non mi aspetto che mi si dica che sono un grande o che faccio bene, ma quando sei innamorato sei cieco e vedi solo in una direzione e non è mai bello che il tuo amore venga sminuito. Tutta qua, Ale. Se non mi piacesse quello che dite, non scriverei.


----------



## LDS (9 Novembre 2008)

sperella ha detto:


> si vabbè , qua al massimo abbiamo la stella cometa e il bambinello !
> Scusa eh , ma se tu leggessi la storia di qualcuno e ti sembrasse che quel qualcuno fa delle cazzate , glielo diresti ? Sono pareri Lds , poi tu sei libero di fare / non fare , ma non sentirti incompreso !


ho solo paura, una grandissima paura.


----------



## Old alesera (9 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> ho solo paura, una grandissima paura.




paura..........de che!????


----------



## LDS (9 Novembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> una domanda sola: se la tua ragazza ti molasse per un motivo qualunque come staresti?
> 
> sii sincero..la risposta serve a te e non a me.


se la mia ragazza mi lasciasse perchè non è più innamorata di me, perchè è finito il suo amore per me, perchè ci fosse un altro, forse starei meglio di quanto sto adesso. E' un contro senso, ma io sono tutta la sua vita, non si fida di nessuno e io non voglio darle una legnata di proporzioni bibliche. non la conoscete, non potete capire.


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> ho solo paura, una grandissima paura.








 loso.

vai a ripondermi.


----------



## LDS (9 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> paura..........de che!????


eh, paura di che. di perderla.


----------



## Old alesera (9 Novembre 2008)

totalmente tua non lo sarà mai....quindi goditi il momento.....


----------



## Old sperella (9 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> eh, paura di che. di perderla.


Purtroppo ( ma anche fortunatamente per te , guardando in prospettiva per il tuo futuro ) concordo con Ale .


----------



## LDS (9 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> totalmente tua non lo sarà mai....quindi goditi il momento.....


mi farò in quattro per averla completamente. Se poi non sarà possibile, chi ci avrà perso sarà lei.


----------



## Mari' (9 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> mi farò in quattro per averla completamente. *Se poi non sarà possibile, chi ci avrà perso sarà lei.*


Perche'?


----------



## Old alesera (9 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> mi farò in quattro per averla completamente. Se poi non sarà possibile, chi ci avrà perso sarà lei.



e te pareva


----------



## LDS (9 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Perche'?


sono cose di cui non mi va di parlare. Però la mia vita è molto diversa dalla sua, e potrei cambiargliela.


----------



## Old alesera (9 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> sono cose di cui non mi va di parlare. Però la mia vita è molto diversa dalla sua, e potrei cambiargliela.



nel senso che la tua vita è migliore?


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> se la mia ragazza mi lasciasse perchè non è più innamorata di me, perchè è finito il suo amore per me, perchè ci fosse un altro, forse starei meglio di quanto sto adesso. E' un contro senso, ma io sono tutta la sua vita, non si fida di nessuno e io non voglio darle una legnata di proporzioni bibliche. non la conoscete, non potete capire.


non la conosciamo, certo, e credo a quello che stai dicendo Libertà....

pero' tu rimani comunque ancora piu'disonesto nei suoi confronti, perchè se è cosi fragile, tu la stai piagliando per il culo al quadrato.


non aiuti questa sua fragilità..anzi la rafforzi.

e nel contempo rafforzi anche la tua, perchè non credere di essere piu' forte di lei...hai una paura fottuta,lo hai scritto tu.hai paura di rimanere senza l'una e senza l'altra..diversamente avresti già deciso libertà...
la vita della tua fidanzata, la sua crescita, non dipende da te libertà, ma puo' passare attraverso l'esperienza che sta vivendo con te, anche e forse soprattutto se a questa relazione dai un taglio; e in segno di rispetto alla sua persona che lo merita ,e perchèle vuoi bene, e per non avvalorare il fatto che TU in realtà, hai paura di perderla..e non perchè l'ami..ma perchè dipendi dalla paura di stare solo.


con la paura, tenendola stretta stretta a se stessi, in tutte le cose ,non si va da nessuna parte libertà, sei ancora giovane, e tutto si puo' trasformare...in primis devi preoccuparti di sciogliere le tue di paure per affrontare quelle scelte che dipendono solo da TE.

e forse non è nemmeno un caso che te la sia trovata impegnata..perchè inizialmente garantiva -alla tua coscienza- l'alibi di non chiudere con l'altra.._perchè tanto non me lo chiederà mai..e non è quello che voglio...inconsciamente ti sei detto...è un gioco di seduzione..tutto qui_
ma ora..forse..le cose sono cambiate...MA SOLO PER TE..e non per la sciura maritata..che rimane bellamente li' dove sta dicendo che ama pure il suo marito ( questa è na grande paracula da 4 denari...ti avrà fatto girare la testa tra le lenzuola ma non vale una cicca come Donna, scusa se sono cosi diretta..non voglio offendere lei..ma dall'imagine che di lei dai qui sul forum io non investire due euro)

Libertà..in amore qualsiasi consiglio sappiamo che non serve a nulla...fai bene a concentrarti sugli studi...mi sono persino intenerita quando scrivevi del progetto con la tua principessa..se questo tuo sentimento è davvero cosi tenace, forte, e sicuro...vincerà..ma fai prima i conti con te stesso...pensa alla tua vita..non affidarla a nessuna delle due..e prendi tempo...tanto....perchè ne hai.

micio, con simpatia.


----------



## LDS (9 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> nel senso che la tua vita è migliore?


non esiste un migliore od un peggiore. Sono cose di cui non parlo.


----------



## Mari' (9 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> sono cose di cui non mi va di parlare. Però la mia vita è molto diversa dalla sua, e potrei cambiargliela.


e tu credi/pensi che lei voglia combiarla?

Io penso che lei non lascera' mai il marito, con lui ha quella liberta' di azione che con te non avrebbe ... mica e' scema la signora


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Novembre 2008)

libertà..che corso di studi stai facendo?


----------



## Old sperella (9 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> mi farò in quattro per averla completamente. Se poi non sarà possibile, chi ci avrà perso sarà lei.


Se ho capito cosa intendi , cerca di lottare senza dar  luce a ciò che pensi che perderebbe , oltre a te . 
Se ho frainteso , come non detto .


----------



## LDS (9 Novembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> non la conosciamo, certo, e credo a quello che stai dicendo Libertà....
> 
> pero' tu rimani comunque ancora piu'disonesto nei suoi confronti, perchè se è cosi fragile, tu la stai piagliando per il culo al quadrato.
> 
> ...


dovrei spiegarti il passato della mia ragazza, dovrei raccontarti il mio. Dovrei spiegarti la nostra situazione familiare per farti capire. 
E' vero, io faccio fatica anche solo a pensare di lasciarla, ho paura di farlo perchè io so che lei rimarrà insieme a me per sempre, lei mi ha amato, mi sta amando e mi amerà come non troverò nessun'altra donna sulla terra che farà allo stesso modo. E' una donna con i valori di famiglia, di identità di coppia, di moralità che contano e che vedo poco nelle altre persone. Con lei sono cresciuto, sono maturato, sono diventato una persona migliore di come ero prima. Ho fatto progetti, ho investito tanto di mio e cestinarlo, chiuderlo, archiviarlo non è nè semplice, nè, tantomeno, immediato da fare. 
E' vero io sono innamorato di un'altra donna, al momento farei carte false per lei, so che c'è, so che mi vuole bene, mi ama e prova se non le stesse cose che sento io, sentimenti molto simili. Tuttavia, la mia ragazza è unica sulla terra, ci sono legato. Non è escluso che in questi due mesi mi renda conto che quella che mi manca davvero è la mia fidanzata e che tornando a casa sia tranquillo ed in pace con me stesso. 

Vedi il rapporto che ho con la mia ragazza è molto intenso, ci completiamo, siamo molto diversi e ci sosteniamo nelle diversità e nella quotidianità. 
Con l'altra invece, è tutta un'altra cosa, siamo identici; ci piacciono le stesse cose, crediamo nelle stesse cose, a letto ci siamo capiti dalla prima volta e abbiamo un'intesa bellissima. 
Sono due donne davvero molto belle. 
E' molto difficile, non riesco nemmeno a spiegarmi sai. Adesso ad esempio mi manca la mia ragazza, sono a casa e vorrei stare con lei; però domani mattina mi chiama l'altra e io non vedo l'ora di sentirla e di essere svegliato da lei. non so nemmeno io che cazz ho in testa.


----------



## LDS (10 Novembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> libertà..che corso di studi stai facendo?


non è un corso universitario.

E' un percorso di 6 settimane sui mercati finanziari e le modalità di investimento attraverso i canali telematici. E' un percorso interno all'azienda.


----------



## LDS (10 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> e tu credi/pensi che lei voglia combiarla?
> 
> Io penso che lei non lascera' mai il marito, con lui ha quella liberta' di azione che con te non avrebbe ... mica e' scema la signora


io mari non penso nulla, ci sono cose molto più importanti della libertà di scoparsi qualcuno ogni tanto.


----------



## Fedifrago (10 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> io mari non penso nulla, ci sono cose molto più importanti della libertà di scoparsi qualcuno ogni tanto.


Come ad esempio i figli, la posizione sociale, una decina d'anni di matrimonio e così via?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Lds sei disarmante dal quanto sei ingenuo, scusa se mi permetto di dirtelo.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Quella meravigliosa vita che tu pensi di poterle offrire...lei l'ha già, l'ha già vissuta CON SUO MARITO...e se un domani dovesse davvero mollare tutto per te...quanto ti potresti fidare? Quanto ci vorrebbe perchè in lei subentri nuovamente la noia (perchè la sciura è così, semplicemente annoiata....), la stessa che l'ha già portata a tradire in passato PRIMA di te? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





E non venirmi a dire che con te è diverso...perchè TU sei speciale eh!!


----------



## LDS (10 Novembre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Come ad esempio i figli, la posizione sociale, una decina d'anni di matrimonio e così via?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ti garantisco che quello che ha vissuto fino ad adesso è molto lontano dalla mia vita. Poi, può anche non piacere, o non interessare. Ma non è proprio la stessa cosa.
E poi sono ingenuo perchè sono innamorato, e con me non so se sarebbe diverso, può anche essere come no.


----------



## Fedifrago (10 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> ti garantisco che quello che ha vissuto fino ad adesso è molto lontano dalla mia vita. Poi, può anche non piacere, o non interessare. Ma non è proprio la stessa cosa.
> E poi sono ingenuo perchè sono innamorato, e con me non so se sarebbe diverso, può anche essere come no.


Lds....miiiiiiiiiiiiiii....ma sei de coccio eh! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





LEI TI HA GIA' DETTO CHE LA VITA CHE VUOLE E' QUELLA CHE HA!!! 

Tu l'avrai anche rimosso perchè è scomodo tenerlo presente...ma TU l'hai scritto, mica noi !!!


----------



## LDS (10 Novembre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Lds....miiiiiiiiiiiiiii....ma sei de coccio eh!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



e lo so, ma io aspetto.


----------



## Old Italia1 (10 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> e lo so, ma io aspetto.




































e intanto la tua ragazza aspetta te che sei innamorato di un'altra...
minchia come mi fai incazzare!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (10 Novembre 2008)

*Vabbeh....*



Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> e lo so, ma io aspetto.













E come dice la canzone....chi visse sperando morì....non si può dire!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Notte e....buona trasferta!


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> dovrei spiegarti il passato della mia ragazza, dovrei raccontarti il mio. Dovrei spiegarti la nostra situazione famigliare per farti capire.
> libertà...riesco ad intuire ..non ti preoccupare di scendere nei dettagli...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Novembre 2008)

> E non venirmi a dire che con te è diverso...perchè TU sei speciale eh!!


 
freddy..scusa...ma lui di se stesso è libero di pensarlo.

ognuno di  noi lo è.

e non è retorica.


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> e intanto la tua ragazza aspetta te che sei innamorato di un'altra...
> minchia come mi fai incazzare!!!!!!!!!


 


italia...lo so...capisco...


ma anche lei si prendera' il suo fardello come tutti...si nasce imparati in amore?

o siamo cresciuti con sonore mazzate?


----------



## Old Italia1 (10 Novembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> italia...lo so...capisco...
> 
> 
> ma anche lei si prendera' il suo fardello come tutti...si nasce imparati in amore?


così..senza avere nessuna colpa..senza sapere..ma che cazz.o!


----------



## LDS (10 Novembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > dovrei spiegarti il passato della mia ragazza, dovrei raccontarti il mio. Dovrei spiegarti la nostra situazione famigliare per farti capire.
> ...


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> così..senza avere nessuna colpa..senza sapere..ma che cazz.o!


 
hai ragione...lui puo' scegliere..lei non è stata messa nelle condizioni di scegliere...

ma la croce la portando lui( enon noi )...e vedrai che come *tutti noi, che siamo un po' piu' grandi....*e quindi abbiamo già portato le nostre croci imparera'.

o no?


----------



## LDS (10 Novembre 2008)

italione ti assicuro (va bè mandami a cagare) che la mia ragazza non soffre nemmeno un po'. Anzi. Se tu ci parlassi per 10 minuti capiresti quanto è felice ed innamorata di me. Io non le faccio mancare nulla, la coccolo, le sto vicino, la aiuto, la ascolto, la amo.
non è tutto finto e tutto becero quello che faccio, sono solo preso da 2 donne molto diverse da loro che vorrei tutte e due.


----------



## Mari' (10 Novembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> hai ragione...lui puo' scegliere..lei non è stata messa nelle condizioni di scegliere...
> 
> ma la croce la portando lui( enon noi )...e vedrai che come *tutti noi, che siamo un po' piu' grandi....*e quindi abbiamo già portato le nostre croci imparera'.
> 
> o no?


Micia Liberta' ha rapporti non protetti, con la signora sposata e con la fidanzata, capisci?


----------



## LDS (10 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Micia Liberta' ha rapporti non protetti, con la signora sposata e con la fidanzata, capisci?


perchè vuoi dirmi che se usassi il preservativo mi diresti:- Bravo Andrea!-


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Micia Liberta' ha rapporti non protetti, con la signora sposata e con la fidanzata, capisci?








vuole dei bimbi...che  male c'è

	
	
		
		
	


	








libertà....*questo evitalo per i cuccioli per favore.*


----------



## Fedifrago (10 Novembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> freddy..scusa...ma *lui di se stesso è libero di pensarlo.*
> 
> ognuno di noi lo è.
> 
> e non è retorica.


 
 Il problema sta nel vedere se anche lei lo pensa davvero...e se lo pensasse non tirerebbe fuori i vari condizionamenti sociali e pippe simili o direbbe che è difficile...ma lavorerebbe CONCRETAMENTE per qualcosa di così...speciale!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Cosa che invece resta solo una speranza (l'ha appena detto lo stesso lds)...quindi...


----------



## Mari' (10 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> perchè vuoi dirmi che se usassi il preservativo mi diresti:- Bravo Andrea!-


saresti almeno responsabile verso te stesso, e verso la ragazza.


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> perchè vuoi dirmi che se usassi il preservativo mi diresti:- Bravo Andrea!-


 

Andrea!


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> saresti almeno responsabile verso te stesso, e verso la ragazza.


verso i bimbi!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LDS (10 Novembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> vuole dei bimbi...che  male c'è
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nessuno vuole dei bambini, nè io, nè lei.


----------



## Mari' (10 Novembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> vuole dei bimbi...che  male c'è
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non vuole dei bimbi, non li sopporta.


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Novembre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Il problema sta nel vedere se anche lei lo pensa davvero...e se lo pensasse non tirerebbe fuori i vari condizionamenti sociali e pippe simili o direbbe che è difficile...ma lavorerebbe CONCRETAMENTE per qualcosa di così...speciale!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


freddy..ma hai ragione...ma se non ce la fanno...non ce la fanno...


ti sei chiesto come sta fidanzata non si accorge di un nulla di nulla?

e se avesse paura di osservarlo davvero?


----------



## Mari' (10 Novembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> verso i bimbi!!!!!!!!!!!!


Non ci siamo capite, fa niente


----------



## LDS (10 Novembre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Il problema sta nel vedere se anche lei lo pensa davvero...e se lo pensasse non tirerebbe fuori i vari condizionamenti sociali e pippe simili o direbbe che è difficile...ma lavorerebbe CONCRETAMENTE per qualcosa di così...speciale!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non c'è nessun condizionamento sociale. C'è un mondo di cose in mezzo, non è mica semplice spiegarlo alla gente. non è facile dire alla famiglia della mia ragazza che è la mia seconda famiglia, se non la prima, che mi ha accolto e mi sostiene e mi ama come se fossi loro figlio che....oh, caz.zo. Ce ne sono di difficoltà anche per me.


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> non vuole dei bimbi, non li sopporta.


 

allora è gravissimoal quadrato.


libertà...


----------



## LDS (10 Novembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> freddy..ma hai ragione...ma se non ce la fanno...non ce la fanno...
> 
> 
> ti sei chiesto come sta fidanzata non si accorge di un nulla di nulla?
> ...


quando sto con la mia ragazza lei è al centro di tutti i miei pensieri. Mi è capitato un paio di volte di arrivare a casa sua dopo che ero stato con l'altra, o quando avendo litigato ero agitato e nervoso, ma si giustificano, e capita raramente. Non si accorge di nulla la mia ragazza perchè io amo anche lei, non fingo.


----------



## Mari' (10 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> non c'è nessun condizionamento sociale. C'è un mondo di cose in mezzo, non è mica semplice spiegarlo alla gente. non è facile dire alla famiglia della mia ragazza che è la mia seconda famiglia, se non la prima, che mi ha accolto e mi sostiene e mi ama come se fossi loro figlio che....oh, caz.zo. *Ce ne sono di difficoltà anche per me.*


te le sei andate a cercare ...


----------



## LDS (10 Novembre 2008)

cosa è grave miciona?


----------



## Old Italia1 (10 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> italione ti assicuro (va bè mandami a cagare) che la mia ragazza non soffre nemmeno un po'. Anzi. Se tu ci parlassi per 10 minuti capiresti quanto è felice ed innamorata di me. Io non le faccio mancare nulla, la coccolo, le sto vicino, la aiuto, la ascolto, la amo.
> non è tutto finto e tutto becero quello che faccio, sono solo preso da 2 donne molto diverse da loro che vorrei tutte e due.


ma lo so lds...ed è per questo che quando saprà di avere vissuto in un sogno le sue certezze crolleranno...
c'è una parolina in questo post che mi fa letteralmetne inorridire...solo...
solo??????????? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




















poi ti ripeto lds non ce l'ho con te personalmente lo sai che mi sei simpatico..la tua ragazza merita di essere trattata con maggior rispetto e non perchè non avresti dovuto tradirla (ok anche per quello) ma perchè a sua insaputa non la tratti come persona..
hai presente la famosa frase "la verità ti renderà libero"? io ci credo...questo non vuol dire che quella verità ci piaccia sul momento e che nella prospettiva di renderci liberi ci si sente subito meglio, ma LEI come chiunque altro se lo merita...a maggior ragione se ne parli come parli..


----------



## LDS (10 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> te le sei andate a cercare ...


e questo è vero. Lei me l'aveva detto all'inizio che a stare così vicini e a frequentarci così ci saremmo fatti del male, ma io volevo e alla fine anche lei e adesso so cazz.i


----------



## Fedifrago (10 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> non c'è nessun condizionamento sociale. C'è un mondo di cose in mezzo, non è mica semplice spiegarlo alla gente. non è facile dire alla famiglia della mia ragazza che è la mia seconda famiglia, se non la prima, che mi ha accolto e mi sostiene e mi ama come se fossi loro figlio che....oh, caz.zo. Ce ne sono di difficoltà anche per me.


Parlavo di quelli che ti ha tirato fuori la "principessa"...non dei tuoi...ma fa lo stesso...


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> cosa è grave miciona?


non usare il preservativo.

non vuoi figli e non lo usi?


----------



## LDS (10 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ma lo so lds...ed è per questo che quando saprà di avere vissuto in un sogno le sue certezze crolleranno...
> c'è una parolina in questo post che mi fa letteralmetne inorridire...solo...
> solo???????????
> 
> ...



la verità fa male italione. Se io le dicessi la verità adesso io per primo mi distruggerei a vedere la sua sofferenza. E ha sofferto anche troppo.


----------



## Old Italia1 (10 Novembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> non usare il preservativo.
> 
> non vuoi figli e non lo usi?


ma in quale ginepraio vuoi andarti a cacciare?


----------



## LDS (10 Novembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> non usare il preservativo.
> 
> non vuoi figli e non lo usi?


ci sono tante altre cosine per non rimanere incinta.


----------



## Mari' (10 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> quando sto con la mia ragazza lei è al centro di tutti i miei pensieri. Mi è capitato un paio di volte di arrivare a casa sua dopo che ero stato con l'altra, o quando avendo litigato ero agitato e nervoso, ma si giustificano, e capita raramente. Non si accorge di nulla la mia ragazza perchè io amo anche lei, non fingo.


Tu non ami nessuno ... ami solo il tuo pisello ... gli altri/e li usi a tuo piacere, donna sposata, ragazza e famiglia sua.

Scusa ma io non ho peli sulla lingua, sono schietta.


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> la verità fa male italione. Se io le dicessi la verità adesso io per primo mi distruggerei a vedere la sua sofferenza. E ha sofferto anche troppo.


----------



## Old Italia1 (10 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> la verità fa male italione. Se io le dicessi la verità adesso io per primo mi distruggerei a vedere la sua sofferenza. E ha sofferto anche troppo.


se tenessi in considerazione questo non faresti quello che fai...'sta cazzata te la puoi raccontare quanto vuoi ed è lecito figurati..che me la beva io e gli altri è un altro paio di maniche...


----------



## LDS (10 Novembre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Parlavo di quelli che ti ha tirato fuori la "principessa"...non dei tuoi...ma fa lo stesso...


mi ha tirato fuori problemi concreti e reali che non sono semplici da afforntare. E mi ha detto chiaramente che non lascerà mai il marito e che vivrà con lui per sempre. Sono io che ho detto che l'aspetto e farò di tutto per averla tutta per me.


----------



## LDS (10 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> se tenessi in considerazione questo non faresti quello che fai...'sta cazzata te la puoi raccontare quanto vuoi ed è lecito figurati..che me la beva io e gli altri è un altro paio di maniche...


Italione, guarda che a me non fa star bene. Dover fingere non mi piace nemmeno un po'. Ci sono cose che non posso dire perchè distruggo molto di più di quanto io abbia il permesso di fare.


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Novembre 2008)

libertà...con le gravidanze hai il DOVERE di non crearti alibi.

non fare altri puttanai per accontentare e la tua ragazza che magari legittimamente ne vorrebbe uno..e nemmeno quella idiota..( scusa..ma mi parte l'embolo se penso che nemmeno* lei* si renda conto...)


----------



## LDS (10 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Tu non ami nessuno ... ami solo il tuo pisello ... gli altri/e li usi a tuo piacere, donna sposata, ragazza e famiglia sua.
> 
> Scusa ma io non ho peli sulla lingua, sono schietta.


mari, fosse così ti garantisco che me ne farei una diversa a settimana. Si pure schietta e senza peli sulla lingua.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> la verità fa male italione. *Se io le dicessi la verità adesso io per primo mi distruggerei* a vedere la sua sofferenza. E ha sofferto anche troppo.


Non solo a vedere la sua sofferenza, ma soprattutto a perdere la stima sua e della sua famiglia..non vuoi vedere nei loro occhi quello che c'è stato nei tuoi quando tu sei stato deluso.
Come non puoi capire che non fai che cercare di rivivere una situazione subita nel ruolo opposto?
Te l'avevo già detto mesi fa.
Ti eri rivoltato.
Non hai fatto che confermarlo in tutti questi mesi con i fatti e le parole.
Quando sarai pronto capirai.
Oppure ti scoppierà tutto in mano prima.


----------



## LDS (10 Novembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> libertà...con le gravidanze hai il DOVERE di non crearti alibi.
> 
> non fare altri puttanai per accontentare e la tua ragazza che magari legittimamente ne vorrebbe uno..e nemmeno quella idiota..( scusa..ma mi parte l'embolo se penso che nemmeno* lei* si renda conto...)


la mia ragazza non rimance incinta, usa nuvaring. L'altra ha 30 anni e ci pensa da sola a non fare stronzate.


----------



## Old Italia1 (10 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Italione, guarda che a me non fa star bene. Dover fingere non mi piace nemmeno un po'. Ci sono cose che non posso dire perchè distruggo molto di più di quanto io abbia il permesso di fare.


visto che siamo in confidenza...io sono alex, andrea... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




comunque per arrivare al punto..ma che sei, masochista?non credo proprio..sei solo egoista, prendine atto e dai ill nome giusto alle cose...io dico che per essere così stai calpestando un'altra persona...che da quello che dici non lo merita...


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> la mia ragazza non rimance incinta, usa nuvaring. L'altra ha 30 anni e ci pensa da sola a non fare stronzate.


 
ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh..come non detto.


----------



## LDS (10 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non solo a vedere la sua sofferenza, ma soprattutto a perdere la stima sua e della sua famiglia..non vuoi vedere nei loro occhi quello che c'è stato nei tuoi quando tu sei stato deluso.
> Come non puoi capire che non fai che cercare di rivivere una situazione subita nel ruolo opposto?
> Te l'avevo già detto mesi fa.
> Ti eri rivoltato.
> ...


sai che sono stato tante volte sul punto di farmelo scoppiare tutto in mano. Hai ragione persa, ma adesso è tardi.


----------



## LDS (10 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> visto che siamo in confidenza...io sono alex, andrea...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no, non lo merita nemmeno un po' per tutto quello che ha vissuto e per quanto creda in me.


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Novembre 2008)

e secondo me quasi quasi ..vorebbe che scoppiasse tutto in mano....


----------



## Mari' (10 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> la mia ragazza non rimance incinta, usa nuvaring. L'altra ha 30 anni e ci pensa da sola a non fare stronzate.


Andrea ma come ti vedi, ti senti intimamente?

Con quele faccia guardi negli occhi la tua ragazza e la sua famiglia?


----------



## LDS (10 Novembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> e secondo me quasi quasi ..vorebbe che scoppiasse tutto in mano....


piuttosto di far soffrire la mia ragazza me ne vado dalla città.


----------



## Old Italia1 (10 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> no, non lo merita nemmeno un po' per tutto quello che ha vissuto e per quanto creda in me.


e infatti per questo E' (sarebbe) tuo dovere metterla davanti perlomeno ad una scelta di verità per quanto possa fare male...


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Novembre 2008)

*mari*



Mari' ha detto:


> Andrea ma come ti vedi, ti senti intimamente?
> 
> Con quele faccia guardi negli occhi la tua ragazza e la sua famiglia?


 
Si sente una merda...ma essendo un narciso il resto vince.


no..rettifico..non si sente una cacca...senso di colpa eliminato.


----------



## LDS (10 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Andrea ma come ti vedi, ti senti intimamente?
> 
> Con quele faccia guardi negli occhi la tua ragazza e la sua famiglia?


sono abituato a fare la faccia come il culo per quello. Annullo le emozioni, perchè quando sto con la mia ragazza è con lei che voglio stare, non ci sono interferenze o altre cose che mi disturbano.


----------



## Old Italia1 (10 Novembre 2008)

è tardi e io vado a letto...lds pensa alla tua ragazza....
buona notte a tutti...


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> è tardi e io vado a letto...lds pensa alla tua ragazza....
> buona notte a tutti...


notte a tutti..vado pure io...


----------



## Mari' (10 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> sono abituato a fare la faccia come il culo per quello. Annullo le emozioni, perchè quando sto con la mia ragazza è con lei che voglio stare, non ci sono interferenze o altre cose che mi disturbano.



E la tua coscienza dorme tranquilla?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> sono abituato a fare la faccia come il culo per quello. Annullo le emozioni, perchè quando sto con la mia ragazza è con lei che voglio stare, non ci sono interferenze o altre cose che mi disturbano.


Non mi capisco lo stupore...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Tutti i traditori seriali hanno cominciato così.
Ci sono state generazioni di uomini che hanno diviso le donne in quelle a cui si vuole bene e quelle con cui si vive la passione ...nulla di nuovo sotto il sole...


----------



## LDS (10 Novembre 2008)

notte ragazzi. spero di riuscire a collegarmi in questi 2 mesi.

la mia coscenza mari ci è abiutata a veder schifezze.


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non mi capisco lo stupore...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mari' (10 Novembre 2008)

Ciao Micia.


----------



## LDS (10 Novembre 2008)

miciona, grazie davvero.


----------



## LDS (10 Novembre 2008)

alex ma vedi di 'annà....


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> notte ragazzi. spero di riuscire a collegarmi in questi 2 mesi.
> 
> *la mia coscenza mari ci è abiutata a veder schifezze*.


 


ne avrai passate anche tu...lo so...o presumo di saperlo...


----------



## Mari' (10 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> notte ragazzi. spero di riuscire a collegarmi in questi 2 mesi.
> 
> la mia coscenza mari ci è abiutata a veder schifezze.



Andrea sapessi quanto mi dispiace ... cosi giovane, e cosi sporco dentro.

Buonanotte.


----------



## LDS (10 Novembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ne avrai passate anche tu...lo so...o presumo di saperlo...


lasciamo stare va.


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> miciona, grazie davvero.


 
di nulla Libertà...dinulla..è servito anche a me . grazie.


----------



## LDS (10 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Andrea sapessi quanto mi dispiace ... cosi giovane, e cosi sporco dentro.
> 
> Buonanotte.


mica è tutta farina del mio sacco.


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Andrea sapessi quanto mi dispiace ... cosi giovane, e cosi *sporco* dentro.
> 
> Buonanotte.


Mari...scusa...ma questo termine è eccessivo.

Non giudicare qualche volta.


----------



## LDS (10 Novembre 2008)

mari è così, non mi da fastidio.


----------



## Mari' (10 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> mari è così, non mi da fastidio.


ed io ti ringrazio per avermi capita ... sai Andrea la vita non e' stata molto tenera con me, ne ho passate di tutti i colori ... pero', non ho mai dato alito a niente ed a nessuno di abbrutire quello che ho dentro ... nonostante tutto e tutti mi sento ancora pura (non so se mi sono spiegata) non mi sono fatta cambiare.

Spero nella tua giovane eta'. 


Ciao e auguri per il lavoro, a presto!


----------



## LDS (10 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ed io ti ringrazio per avermi capita ... sai Andrea la vita non e' stata molto tenera con me, ne ho passate di tutti i colori ... pero', non ho mai dato alito a niente ed a nessuno di abbrutire quello che ho dentro ... nonostante tutto e tutti mi sento ancora pura (non so se mi sono spiegata) non mi sono fatta cambiare.
> 
> Spero nella tua giovane eta'.
> 
> ...


ma guarda che quando la vita è difficile ci tocca fortificarci e creare un muro intorno a noi che ci rende diversi. Io ho costruito il mio ed è per questo che riesco bene nel mio lavoro e perchè non ascolto la vocina che mi dice che sono un uomo di mer.da!
Una cosa è sicura, la mia ragazza non la faccio soffrire ancora.
Notte, vado che domani col pit che prendo il treno altrimenti.


----------



## Mari' (10 Novembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Mari...scusa...ma questo termine è eccessivo.
> 
> Non giudicare qualche volta.


Micia ti dai le tue "opinioni/giudizi" ed io le/i mie/miei.


----------



## LDS (10 Novembre 2008)

se penso che mi tocca prendere il treno poi perchè la mia macchina è distrutta....che palle.


----------



## Mari' (10 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> se penso che mi tocca prendere il treno poi perchè la mia macchina è distrutta....che palle.


Hai la VITA fottitene dell'auto ... stammi bene.


----------



## LDS (10 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Hai la VITA fottitene dell'auto ... stammi bene.


era per ridere, non ti dico mia mamma quando è venuta in ospedale, sembrava che stessi per morire da un momento all'altro.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> era per ridere, non ti dico mia mamma quando è venuta in ospedale, sembrava che stessi per morire da un momento all'altro.


 Buon viaggio e buon soggiorno ...a presto!


----------



## Mari' (10 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> era per ridere, non ti dico mia mamma quando è venuta in ospedale, sembrava che stessi per morire da un momento all'altro.


Fortunatamente si e' risolto tutto per il meglio.

Ora vai subito a nanna uaglio', forza.


----------



## LDS (10 Novembre 2008)

comandi padrona!

notte notte!


----------



## Old cornofrancese (10 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> *ma io i suoi occhi li ho visti, le sue lacrime anche.* Il suo amore, il suo respiro su di me, le sue carezze, la sua dolcezza. Queste cose sono vere e ci sono.
> Ma io, questo è vero, non sono obiettivo.
> Non guardo più nemmeno le altre donne per la strada e mi sembrano tutte brutte perchè lei è la mia principessa.


anche la mia 'altra' aveva occhi pieni di lacrime e tristezza a lasciarmi... ora nn ci parliamo più neanche...


----------



## La Lupa (10 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> ma io i suoi occhi li ho visti, le sue lacrime anche. Il suo amore, il suo respiro su di me, le sue carezze, la sua dolcezza. Queste cose sono vere e ci sono.
> Ma io, questo è vero, non sono obiettivo.
> Non guardo più nemmeno le altre donne per la strada e mi sembrano tutte brutte *perchè lei è la mia principessa*.


O cristo!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Non sarai mica lo studente che si ciulla la moglie del disperato al piano di sopra eh???


----------



## Mari' (10 Novembre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> O cristo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma no, Liberta' ha 22anni e' maggiorenne.


----------



## Bruja (10 Novembre 2008)

*LdS*

Ti auguro buone cose e tutto il bene possibile, se puoi resta in contatto.... aspetta perché non é che ti lascio con rose e fiori.
La tua amica... per te é un idillio sei sensi, e non vuoi sentire ragioni, per lei sei la persona più adatta, perfetta e funzionale che le sia potuta capitare. Non ti vuole come progettualità, ma non vuole mollarti come possibilità.Trai le conclusioni.  E non valutarmi storto, anche i santi hanno le loro convenienze, figurati la gente comune.
Bruja


----------



## Verena67 (10 Novembre 2008)

Lo vedo molto edipico il rapporto di LDS con sta tipa....!


----------



## Grande82 (10 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Ma io non voglio sparire, io non voglio rinunciare a lei, non posso farlo. Sono troppo innamorato, la amo troppo. Non ho bisogno di fare giochetti subdoli per dimostrare a me stesso e a lei che quello che abbiamo noi è grande e bello.
> 
> Fammi il nome di una sola donna che *sbandiera ai quattro venti* di aver già tradito suo marito. Conosco il suo passato perchè è stato lei a raccontarmelo. Si è creata una stabilità e uno stile di vita che la lega a dove sta adesso. Gliela rompo la monotonia in cui vive, le stravolgo la vita. Farò tutto quello che posso per stare con lei, se alla fine non ci riuscirò almeno avrò fatto tutto quello che potevo fare per stare insieme.
> Che senso ha allontanarsi da una persona che ami solo per vedere se sta male e soffre?


 mi pare l'abbia detto solo a te.... non ai 4venti....


----------



## Grande82 (10 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> può capitare che uno si sbandi, siamo fatti di carne ed ossa, mica di spirito. Certo che non mi piacerebbe, ma può succedere. E' nella normalità dell'essere umano. Solo che voi lo demonizzate come se fosse il diavolo.


 e se non fosse una sbandata? se lei amasse un altro come tu ami la 'principessa'? 
se la principessa ti dicesse 'non te lo volevo dire ma amo mio marito esattamente come amo te'?


----------



## Grande82 (10 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> no, non hai capito. Probabilmente rispondo così solo perchè ho paura di andare via. io sono davvero innamorato di questa donna. Io sento dentro di me che fra di noi può funzionare. Non mi aspetto che mi si dica che sono un grande o che faccio bene, ma quando sei innamorato sei cieco e vedi solo in una direzione e non è mai bello che il tuo amore venga sminuito. Tutta qua, Ale. Se non mi piacesse quello che dite, non scriverei.


 hai mai pensato che il tuo amore derivi dal non poterla avere? Dal viverla come una sfida? Un conquistare questa donna? E vabbè, faccio pure la psicologa del lunedì: un voler giustificare tua madre dimostrando che anche altre fanno le stesse scelte e non è colpa loro ma di un grande amore? 
Solo pensato, eh?!!?!?


----------



## Old Italia1 (10 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> alex ma vedi di 'annà....


se mi lasci l'indirizzo ti raggiungo...


----------

